# Choices, choices, choices.............



## Ilarion

Masaako Suzuki, Jordi Savall, Ton Koopman, Helmuth Rilling, Philipp Herreweghe...


Who have I forgotten about in the line-up of those who have recorded all of the JSBach cantatas? Maybe Jordi Savall hasn't...? I have Koopman's "magnum opus" and am contemplating Suzuki's collection. Jordi Savall and his group are doing excellent renditions imo, renditions that ooze with the living, breathing JSBach. Herreweghe had my interest in the early '90s. Rilling? I got tired of him after listening to Suzuki.

Oh yeah, another conductor whose name escapes me does bach cantatas with 8 singers from what I understand...Absurdly minimalist imo...


----------



## Musicophile

Come on, Gardiner????


----------



## haydnfan

Kuijken, Leonhardt/Harnoncourt


----------



## Nereffid

Ilarion said:


> Jordi Savall and his group are doing excellent renditions imo, renditions that ooze with the living, breathing JSBach.


I don't believe Savall has recorded any Bach cantatas. Are you thinking of someone else?


----------

